# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  Why cities are where they are

## Straf

Interesting YouTube video:

----------


## Arkidemis

Many of his videos are intresting. Though most of his material is not focused this type of topic, you can find intresting geography/popoulation tid-bits that may help with a few mapping concepts.

Another YouTuber that has some tid-bits is RealLifeLore

----------


## Falconius

That interesting video was pretty interesting.

----------

